# [SOLVED] CPU multiplier



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey folks,
So I just unlocked my CPU to a quad core, ran stress testing for about 15 hrs, and now took it from a 3.0GHZ to a 3.3GHZ in 1 jump, using a X7 multiplier. 

How soon until it blows up?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

If the temps are good then it will be fine. A multiplier of 7 would give you 1.4Ghz. 7x200


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

Whether the unlocked core's continue to function is luck of the draw. They could have been locked because they were out of spec or you might have received a true in-spec quad-core CPU that was just locked as part of a marketing strategy (i.e., you can make as much or more profit by selling many "unlockable" for a cheaper price than fewer "perfect" ones at a more expensive price).

Speaking of "blow up" I actually saw this happen to a guy in electronics school -- twice. I heard "POP!" and asked the guy on the bench in front of me what happened. "Chip blew up.," he said. A minute later I heard "POP!" again, this time seeing black plastic shrapnel flying across the room.

The guy asked me to come over as he didn't know why his chips were blowing up. After spending five minutes looking at his breadboarded circuit sans the chip and finding no errors I asked him to re-install a new chip with the power off. I immediately found his problem -- he was putting the chips in upside down.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

Mpr is correct! They also do it to meet demand for X2's. Run some bench tests on it to see if it's stable.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

MRP, yes thanks. I read a lot about the chip before doing so. I was hoping I was one of the lucky ones. I read, like you said, some were good but demand was higher for a dual core rather than a quad and good business practice lead to them locking the cores. Or of course, some just didnt meet the 720 spec? and couldn't be sold as a quad but the performance still beats a dual.

AND HOW THE HELL DO YOU INSTALL A CHIP UPSIDE DOWN??!?!? JESUS!! LMAO

I will be running stress tests the rest of the night with OCCT. Though I believe I'm going to lower the multiplier to X5. I would be happy with that until a PSU upgrade.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

How did you get it to 3.3 on a multiplier of 7? Are you referring to the HT multiplier?

Edit: don't worry about it, it's not important!!!


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

Sorry, I was excited when I wrote this. I have the CPU Freq. multi x7 but the actual increase comes from the HT reference clock. Set from 200 to 220. Sorry.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

Again, sorry. Correct me If I am wrong but I'm using the X7 mutli instead of the X15 normal, as to reduce the stress of the new speed. I'm new to OCing but from what I've read, it's a good idea to maintain stability for awhile before full scale OCing. 

Should I just set it back to X15?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

Your processor shoud be a black edition and as such has an unlocked Cpu multiplier. No need to raise the FSB, just raise the multiplier.


----------



## Rataru101 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

Nope not black edition. I believe the 550 is the black edition. And the X7 is actually lowering it from it's usual X15. 
Also, I thought I only had to raise it using the FSB way if I'm also going to OC my RAM? I'm so confused...

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 545 Callisto 3.0GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Processor HDX545WFGIBOX


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: CPU multiplier*

Okay I see! It all makes sense now! Overclocking with the FSB requires some work. You are right about the memory though. I would start benching it at stock speeds to see if the unlocked cores are fully functional first.


----------

